# Peterson Racing Green



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I have heard that the Peterson factory has a great pipe renovation program. I am wondering if anyone has any experience with having one of their Racing Green pipes refurbished.

I've had this Pete since it was new. It still smokes great. The bit has oxidized quite a bit like all of my Pete's that I've had a while. The big reason I'm considering sending it back to the factory though is to have the racing green color reapplied. It has faded quite a bit, and the lighter brown of the grain shows through proudly...it kind of looks like a green hued tiger stripe. Does anyone have experience with having Peterson refinish something like this?


Thanks,


RD


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I would be interested in knowing about this as well. I have a green 999 spigot that I have no intention of sending it out at this point, but it is lightening around the rim, but rest of it is fine.

You can try emailing Angela Fortune at [email protected] and see what she says about it.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Derrick! I just sent her an email. I'll let you know what she says.

RD


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

very curious also.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Im looking for one of those racing Green Pipes. Anyone have a good source? Thanks

Show us pics when you get the pipe redone.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

RGraphics said:


> Im looking for one of those racing Green Pipes. Anyone have a good source? Thanks
> 
> Show us pics when you get the pipe redone.


They had been scarce at the major etailers for quite some time, but in the last month or so a few have turned up on smokingpipes.com. They have one there now. It's a very unique shape. This shape is usually found in their churchwarden line. I think it looks great with a short stem. Here's a link:

Peterson Racing Green (D6) Fishtail Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

I wouldn't be surprised if they have more shapes in stock but haven't put them online yet. Give Ted Swearingten or Leita a call. They're great people and will find out for you if they have any others in stock.

BTW - Peterson does do repairs but the wait can be significant. From their website:

_Pipe Repair/Delays & Lead Times
We receive pipes from all over the world and each pipe repair must take its place in a queuing system (according to the date received). Also, you may not realise that Peterson pipe repairs are undertaken by hand and each pipe must go back into the manufacturing process to be repaired and therefore a repair can take some weeks to complete.

Mouthpiece discoloured
Black Vulcanite (Rubber) Mouthpieces. It may be some time since the mouthpiece was manufactured and that it may have been on display and exposed to sunlight for a long period. If this is the case, the mouthpiece will have discoloured which will give a nasty taste. This problem can be solved in minutes by having the mouthpiece buffed at your local pipe repair shop. Alternatively, you can return the pipe to us and we will be pleased to return it to you in first class condition._

Doesn't mention restaining in particular though.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I just recently purchased my red bulldog fish tail spigot and I love it. After reading some prior threads about some having a bad experience with them. I wasn't aware the color could fade. I'll have to remember to try to keep it out the sun as much as possible.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> This shape is usually found in their churchwarden line. I think it looks great with a short stem. Here's a link:
> 
> Peterson Racing Green (D6) Fishtail Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


Holy crap that's a beautiful pipe! Too bad it's out of my league right now.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Hrm. Well Angela's response was "Firstly we would need to examine your pipe, only then can we determine if it is feasible to refinish your pipe and the cost of doing so." 

That wasn't very helpful. I'm not sure I'm going to send it in. The pipe is in fantastic shape, there is still a nice gloss on the finish, and it smokes well. I have little doubt that Peterson would be able to restore its original color. I'm just not sure it is worth the hassle to have it shipped half way around the world.

In other news, I have a Savinelli "Flame Grain" that bought from eBay that came with an aftermarket bit that I don't like. After speaking to Savinelli, I learned that for $20 they will fit a factory bit on it for me. I asked if I could have a factory bit without the place for the balsa wood insert, and they said to just write the request on a note, stick it in the box and they would see. So I'm excited to get that pipe back!

RD


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

You may want to call Schulte's Pipe Repair Service in Flordia they are the US based shop Peterson recommends for repairs. I have no idea what his capabilities are, and if he has the green stain to refinish the pipe but it may be worth a shot

Schulte's Pipe Repair Service
678 Old Dixie Highway
Vero Beach
FL 32962
Phone: 772 564 0079


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Generally, when pipes "change" over time, we consider it a good thing. As the green fades and the grain becomes more visible (have I got that right?), it would seem to improve the appearance, sort of a reverse meerschaum effect. I don't have one, but I might not want to refinish it if I did. Just wondering.

As for the oxidized stem, a little melamine foam or toothpaste or something take care of that in nothing flat. (Just don't mess up the logo.)


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

The front still looks fairly green, but the other 3/4 of the pipe doesn't look green at all. I don't disagree with what you are saying Jim. It is just that I have a lot of pipes with beautiful grain. I got this pipe because it was green.

That being said, it is a beautiful pipe. I think you are right, I am going to embrace the transformation.















RD


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sure is a nice looking pipe, Gabriel. I wouldn't do anything but polish the stem! :tu


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I dont know, these pipes cost a bit of money you would think they could make it so the stay the right color. I really like the Racing Green pipes but I dontknow if I want to spend 130 on a pipe if its just gonna turn brown on me after a while. Seems kinda crappy if you ask me.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I bet they will take care of you if you send them those pics. They would have to be embarrassed to let that get out! They do warranty their pipes so... looking forward to their answer. I do know they have only 1 person answering emails so it can take some time.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

One of the things we know and love about briar is how it ages when properly treated. I've looked around the web with regards to more information about fading racing greens. It turns out I am not alone. A lot of people recommended getting in touch with the manufacturer. I am not 100% that the fading over time is a defect. All of our pipes change colors over the years...that is the nature of heat on stains. I do not think that I've mentioned it before, but I've enjoyed that pipe for maybe 8 years already.

If the pipe ever does need a complete overhaul, I'll send it back to the Peterson factory, and probably request that they refinish it. But until then, I'm going to continue to enjoy it. Thank you everyone for your information and ideas.

I think if I was looking for a pipe that would perpetually remain green, I would have to get something along these lines (which would definately stand out as an odd ball in my collection):









Thanks!

RD


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Love that the OP posted with this wiser opinion of the issue. 
I know I'm guilty of creating threads, then losing track of them.
Kudos to Gabriel for sticking with this one. . .

. . .also, I agree with the final conclusion: "I am not 100% that the fading over time is a defect. All of our pipes change colors over the years...that is the nature of heat on stains."
Absolutely. 
And, one step further, I think it's a sign of quality that the Peterson colored over time.
We use briar (and clay, and a few other substances) for pipes because of their ability to absorb heat and moisture and oils. The finish on a fine pipe shouldn't impede this process.
Your Pete changing from deep greens to various brown tones over time shows that there wasn't any sealant used on the bowl--just stains, polishing, and a fine layer of wax.
In 5 years your pipe may not be perfectly green. But in 50, it should still smoke brilliantly.


----------

